# Houston, TX - Urgent - F Sable GSD puppy



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

<6 month old female that was a stray. No owners have come forward and the rescue that was going to help her backed out. The shelter didn't want to take her in because they said she would get diseases. She is currently stuck living in a backyard and needs desperate rescue or adopter. Transport can be arranged if you are not local and everything checks out ok.

I have not personally seen the pup but this is what I have been told:

When you baby talk to her she holds ear ears back and gets excited. She is very sweet and friendly. So far she has gotten along great with all other dogs and loves people. 

Contact number if you can help is: Rick @ 713-826-1547


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out why the rescue backed out. Then when I call to say Im interested, the contact has no clue or idea that his name and number was posted on the internet. Then he calls me back and says, "the rescue is coming tomorrow to give her a temperment test, take her and if you want her, go through them." scratching my head.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Rick's name and phone number in this post needs to be deleted. The rescue I volunteer with had GSDs to eval ahead of this pup and wasn't sure if we could take her so we told Rick no promises. A dog that was TT the other day failed so now we have a spot open for this one if she checks out ok. I was sent an email plea for this pup with Rick being the contact number. I started networking and passing along the pup's info/pic with Rick's contact number like any rescuer normally does when cross-posting info for urgent dogs. I called Rick yesterday to let him know that I could come out and photograph/TT the pup for our rescue. He said that was fine but then asked why some guy in Kentucky called him. I explained to him that I was cross-posting the pup's info to many different places online and he told me that he didn't want to be this far involved. Though he said the guy from KY seemed very nice and caring!

Manny, Rick gave me your name and contact number. I'm not even sure if our group will want to take her since we have so many other GSDs on the radar. I just want to go TT her and get nice pics so if our group doesn't end up wanting her, I can start passing the info around to anyone who may be interested. All we have is this one photo of her so the group is also wondering if she is purebred or not. She is living in Rick's mom's backyard right now and he goes over there a few times a day to give her human interaction, but the situation is obviously not ideal. Are you actually interested in adopting her?


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

sent u a PM.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Manny, I have photos and a video of the pup and more info for you that I will respond to your PM with when I get back from dinner. She is a mix so can a mod please move this post to the appropriate section of the forum, thank you.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

will be looking forward to ur response.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

What makes you say she is a mix? She is quite the cutie. If I had room for another I'd swoop her up very quickly, that face in the picture tells so much about her personality..


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Manny I will post the pics/video of her here, sending you a PM shortly.

Shaina, her conformation and head is not quite GSD, but she is really adorable. I don't think she is any older than 4 months.
















































video


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

adopted


----------

